# So I rode an XL and XXL Fuel EX 8...



## MaxMyNameisMax (Feb 8, 2017)

So I rode my fl EX 8....one shop had an XL so it was the first I rode. Sweet ride. Fun to ride. Real Fun. Then about 30 minutes later rode an XXL at another shop. Still fun...didn't feel as nimble but still felt good! On the XXL the dropper post had to be almost completely inserted into the frame - maybe had 1/4" to 1/2" left. Maybe it was my imagination, but I think I had more drop between saddle on bars on the XXL. Maybe just my imagination. 

After years and years of riding bikes too small I am afraid to get a bike that is too small. Same bike shop two different locations. One thinks the XL is the right fit and the other thinks the XXL is the right fit. Of course....UGH.

6'4" with a 36" measured inseam. Prefer a more upright less aggressive position. NO racing. Just single track trails. I think the reason the XL was so fun was because it was the first 29 full suspension bike I have ever rode and first new bike in years. 

I also tested an XL and XXL Marlin and the XL Marlin was too cramped. The XXL Marlin felt good. Thoughts?


----------



## MaxMyNameisMax (Feb 8, 2017)

Sorry..first sentence got cut off...rode first 29r - trek fuel ex 8.


----------



## starre (Sep 21, 2004)

IMHO the Fuel Ex 8 is a good choice for FS bike - the EX has evolved throughout the last years so most of the complaints got addressed. I am your size (6'5") but with bit longer inseam/longer legs and probably shorter torso. So me with longer legs/shorter torso and rides in more upright position (age/stiff back) would probably choose XL. Why? because the geometry of Fuel Ex has ETT on the XXL of 27+ inches and forces you ride more spread out/bent over (oh and please don't lecture me on core muscles etc - I've been riding 14 years). What is the downside of choosing XL? - the stack on the Fuel EX for XL is almost an inch shorter at 24.5". That means if your are a tall guy like me: spacer city on the head tube and/or funky high angle stem and/or high rise handlebars to get your handlebars even with the saddle (that is how I ride - many flexible guys ride with a 1 to 2" drop to handlebars). If you can live with the solution and your knees don't hit the handlebars when sitting on the XL (I doubt it), go with XL. If you can't, look for a different brand with higher stack at XL sizes and a decent BB height (13.6") that Trek Fuel Ex finally has (to minimize pedal strikes - and don't lecture me that I don't know pedal timing etc). Good luck!


----------



## MaxMyNameisMax (Feb 8, 2017)

Thanks. Also going to check out Stumpy and Tallboy. Both have similar reach. Tallboy has higher stack. From bikes I have owned, I have NEVER had saddle and bars equal height. Always 2-3" drop from saddle to bars. With the Fuel bikes I tested, drop was about 1". I don't mind drop - but it's the stretched out that seems to get me. I have a good 2" drop on my 61cm road bike. Thinking out loud, I can always make up for drop on XL by throwing on 40mm rise bars. Can;t make XXL shorter, but can make the XL longer if need be....but while riding the XL I never felt cramped. Both bikes ridden had stems at the top of the spacers...not many on the bikes to start with due to knock block (which was a zero issue). Now one thiing to consider is if I decide to go with the XL, do I stay with the 8 or go up one level and get carbon frame and much better fork!


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm almost as tall as you with about the same inseam and xl fuel fits me well. An xl frame will put you in a more upright position than the xxl so based on your op I think the xl would probably be best. Riser bars are a good option.


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

I'm 6'7 and looking at the Santa Cruz HighTower because I want more travel (150mm) than the TallBoy (130mm), but the XXL HighTower only comes in a Carbon Fiber frame. Lots more $$$$. The Tallboy XXL comes in an Aluminum frame version. The Trek Fuel 8 Aluminum comes with 140mm fork which could work for me. The geometry is very similar on both the HighTower and the Fuel. You have to really analyze the component spec's to see which is a better deal. Trek uses Shimano XT derailleur where the Santa Cruz uses SRAM SX, NX, & GS depending on build you want $$$. Lots of things to consider ????


----------



## bingemtbr (Apr 1, 2004)

My $.02, test ride them again and if possible, ride them on gravel and single track. Also, if you do not intend to run a dropper, have the shop verify they can provide a static (non dropper) seat post that fits you. 

I am 6' and riding a XL SantaCruz TB4. Without a dropper, I am at both SantaCruz's and Thomson's (seat post mnfr) suggested limits for a static seat post. And its the longest Thomson available.


----------



## MaxMyNameisMax (Feb 8, 2017)

Good point about the dropper. I have never used one and can't imagine when I would need one on my local trails.


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

MaxMyNameisMax said:


> Good point about the dropper. I have never used one and can't imagine when I would need one on my local trails.


When it gets steep you want the dropper. I used to just manually drop mine and suffer pedaling the little ups. Everyone in my group has them and they would all remind me to stop and drop my seat for this new trail They waited for me. Now it's just a thumb push and I'm climbing or descending.


----------



## MaxMyNameisMax (Feb 8, 2017)

I agree. If I have one come with the back I don't think I would ever replace it with fixed to drop weight. But the trails I ride, there are no extended steep sections. None.


----------



## David R (Dec 21, 2007)

Doesn't have to be steep, I kinda felt like you do a few years back but having run one for the last five years I wouldn't be without it. Basically whenever I'm off the saddle the seat is down and out of my way, steep or flat.

With regard to the sizing, I think you need to consider the proportions of your arms/legs/torso, plus factor in things like stem length and how far back or forward the saddle is on the bikes you're test-riding and how you might change that to get the fit right for yourself. If you don't want to be too stretched out maybe the XL is the better option, if you cn achieve that without having to run a long stem and/or slam your saddle way back on the rails.


----------



## TooTallUK (Jul 5, 2005)

A dropper needs to be ridden differently and once you get it, then it becomes second nature. It's really useful for the smaller downs and ups more than the big stuff. I don't think about dropping the seat for a quick down then popping it back up to optimal pedaling position for the up.


----------



## telejefe (Mar 28, 2007)

I am 6'5" and had a previous-gen 2017 XXL Fuel. It was a terrific fit and felt great going gup. Not the most nimble coming down, but the right size, stable and planted. Be serious judging your riding style. If spending lots of time in the air and rallying turns super hard, then the XL is probably better. But if fit, climbing, stability, and being planted is important, then the XXL. As much as I want to be in the first category, at my age the second is more realistic. For what it is worth, I am on a YT Izzo XXL and it is a much better bike, better fit, better stuff, at less $ than the Fuel Ex. Direct works best for me as I do all my own bike work, so LBS is good for random parts and tools, but not bike purchases.


----------



## MaxMyNameisMax (Feb 8, 2017)

I ended up with the XXL XT...have been riding it around not realizing it was in the low position. Just swapped to the high position and like it even more. First real ride tomorrow morning. Honestly I didn't realize it was the XT version until I had been test riding it a while. I was considering an XL 9.8 but the shop in Austin (Bicycle Sport Shop told me, "You can buy it online and pick it up tomorrow". I asked if I put a downpayment on it as I am in Houston would they hold it for 18 hours. He said, "Absolutely not". So a shop wants someone to buy a $5000 plus bike site unseen without test riding. Last time I ever reach out to them. Based on that conversation I went to a shop that had a couple S5 stumpjumpers in stock and as soon as I sat on one two guys at the shop said, "Nope too small you need an S6". The fact they didn't have a S6 in stock to move says something. Then I went back to the Trek shop and tried the XXL and it felt great. So far happy with decision. It is a heavy beast compared to my 26" skinny tire Ventana with 4" travel. And no, I am not going to upgrade to carbon this and carbon that to drop a lb....gonna ride it when I can and beat the sh&t out of it.

Oh, the shop did convert it to tubeless.....about 25psig sound about right? I'm 220. Also what are others using for fork shock pressure. I am at about 225psig rear. Seems high compared to Trek calculation.


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

Good choice Max. I think you will be way happier with it once you hit the bumpy trails. Your confidence level should go way up too. Definitely spend time with getting your suspension set-up. Don't just use the factory spec. Understand how it works, and adjust it for what feels right to you on the trails you ride.


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

telejefe said:


> I am 6'5" and had a previous-gen 2017 XXL Fuel. It was a terrific fit and felt great going gup. Not the most nimble coming down, but the right size, stable and planted. Be serious judging your riding style. If spending lots of time in the air and rallying turns super hard, then the XL is probably better. But if fit, climbing, stability, and being planted is important, then the XXL. As much as I want to be in the first category, at my age the second is more realistic. For what it is worth, I am on a YT Izzo XXL and it is a much better bike, better fit, better stuff, at less $ than the Fuel Ex. Direct works best for me as I do all my own bike work, so LBS is good for random parts and tools, but not bike purchases.


I see people posting about riding the YT in an XXL frame and they are in the 6' and 6'1 range. I question whether YT's XXL is more in the XL range? How does the YT XXL compare to the range of the Fuel XXL? Plus where can you get one? 6 month waiting list


----------



## MaxMyNameisMax (Feb 8, 2017)

Tall BMX'r said:


> Good choice Max. I think you will be way happier with it once you hit the bumpy trails. Your confidence level should go way up too. Definitely spend time with getting your suspension set-up. Don't just use the factory spec. Understand how it works, and adjust it for what feels right to you on the trails you ride.


Thanks!! Rode local very technical trails yesterday and some less technical rolling trails today. About 15 miles of tight twisty single track and the bike felt great on both!!!! NO NECK PAIN. Towards end of today's ride started to feel some pain in front of left knee so I will raise the saddle 1/4-1/2" and see how it goes. It could have just been that I have not mountain biked in maybe a year and have gone full on - not out of shape, just haven't ridden. Regarding suspension, I am getting full travel on rear and have tweaked rebound to feel good. Front fork feels real good but have only got 4.5" travel with a little less than 1" sag per Trek recommendation. This seems like too little sag to me. Thoughts? I would think closer to 30mm for 140mm travel fork. Haven't had any significant drops but have had the bike in the air and have landed flat and I am 220lb.


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

20% is kinda the standard recommendation. Some will go less 18% range. I'm no sag expert. I set my wife's Anthem up at 20%. Not much feed back there. She says that's fine. I ride a HT so it's just the my fork. I have it set at less than 20% sag. I check my sag while I'm in my standing position, which is how I trail ride most of the time. A lot of the people I ride with have full-suspension bikes and I noticed they sit through some of the turns (like my wife). That leads me to think the sag could or should be set in a sitting position. I don't know? 
I weigh about 10 lbs more than you. My shock weight chart stops at 200 lbs, so I have to guess the psi for my weight. I didn't realize that you have to let the air pressure equalize in the upper and lower chambers of the fork. As you ride it for the first time (new forks) and compress the forks, the air makes it's way to the lower chamber which drops the fork pressure. You have to then pump it up again to the right pressure.


----------



## MaxMyNameisMax (Feb 8, 2017)

Thanks...as I am closer to 15% sag I will drop the psig maybe 5lbs and see if I am close to 20% (28mm)


----------

